# Docs for Westinghouse 3750 Sub station



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Anyone have access to documentation on Ser# SEV4258-01 33kv-13,200/7260v OA Transformer?

Trying to find L W H dimensions. Weight is 17,709lbs


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Some where on the name plate there should be a drawing number. That would help a lot.

ABB bought Westinghouse transformers and if you can find the right person they should be able to dig up the information. Finding the right person will be the challenge.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Good luck!

First off ABB sold the transformer plants to Hitachi. That happened almost before the ink was dry with buying GE. They are just transitioning the name over time. I was just at the South Boston plant a couple weeks ago.

At this point the safest bet just might be calling the ABB/Hitachi plant in South Boston, VA directly and let them redirect you to the right person.


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> Some where on the name plate there should be a drawing number. That would help a lot.
> 
> ABB bought Westinghouse transformers and if you can find the right person they should be able to dig up the information. Finding the right person will be the challenge.


Unfortunately no drawing number. You are right about finding right person. I have been on phone with ABB previously for other things and right now finding ANYONE of use can be difficult.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Veteran Sparky said:


> Unfortunately no drawing number. You are right about finding right person. I have been on phone with ABB previously for other things and right now finding ANYONE of use can be difficult.


It has a serial number.

But it also has a “spec number”, so it might be contracted out.

Not sure why you can’t stick a tape on it. It’s a 3750. There are several issues like the type such as network or distribution style but at the end of the day the tank, cooling fins, and one or more air termination cabinets are roughly similar sizes. Plus you are going to run in/out, not trying to bolt bus bars to it, or at least you shouldn’t.

Another option would be T&B, Belyea, or Sunbelt Transformer. Chances are they have one ir several with similar specs, drawings, etc., or if you get the right person may be able to get you a number for the right person.


----------

